# Based Megathread [NSFW ALLOWED]



## BrendioEEE (Feb 6, 2020)

Post based images, videos, etc. I'll start.









Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Since i'm banned from .co, I have decided to migrate my Megathreads filled with fresh content to this forum. Starting off with the Based Megathread. To commemorate the start of my megathreads i'll dump all the unreleased content I had planned to initially release on the original thread but had not.

Previous thread linked below
https://incels.is/threads/based-megathread-nsfw-allowed.147474/


----------



## lookismfugee (Feb 6, 2020)

that bimmer and jew squad vid gets me all the time


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 6, 2020)

None of the vids work for me so it’s automatically a shit thread


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Feb 6, 2020)

do you have the video of sam hyde seeing a multi culti vid of britain then smashing his fan


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 6, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> do you have the video of sam hyde seeing a multi culti vid of britain then smashing his fan


Elab


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Feb 6, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Elab



sam hyde was watching a video about britain being multicultural then got mad and smashed his fan


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 6, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> sam hyde was watching a video about britain being multicultural then got mad and smashed his fan


Like he fucked a female fan?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Feb 6, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Like he fucked a female fan?



no like he actually punched his fan LOL


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 6, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> no like he actually punched his fan LOL


Lmfao makes more sense


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Feb 6, 2020)

it's over for brendiocels


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Catawampus (Feb 6, 2020)

That's a lot of videos son


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 6, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> That's a lot of videos son


I have thousands more ready to go for other threads. Fresh content daily.


----------



## Catawampus (Feb 6, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I have thousands more ready to go for other threads. Fresh content daily.


Over for my 15gb of storage


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 7, 2020)

good thread, more black jokes plz


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 13, 2020)

Woops accidentally reposted.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 14, 2020)

Nigga I don't recognize you without your dark orange screen name colour


----------



## Achathin (Feb 14, 2020)

This is a pretty based theory image.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 14, 2020)

Achathin said:


> View attachment 268010


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Feb 16, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 270389


Is she wearing pink headscarf and hijab?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 16, 2020)

jm10 said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 17, 2020)

jm10 said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 24, 2020)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 260369
> 
> View attachment 260372


Imagine the smell


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 24, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Like he fucked a female fan?


Lmaooooo


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 24, 2020)

Achathin said:


> View attachment 268010
> 
> This is a pretty based theory image.


Burning the quran is actually the preferred way to dispose of it lol


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 27, 2020)

God no please don't revive this cancer again


----------



## AscendenceImminent (Feb 27, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 285575




brother my parents are in the next room and my speaker blasted it


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 27, 2020)

Based chads dropkick two angry incels


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289220


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 2, 2020)

Very underrated and good thread. 10/10


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 4, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 6, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 258138



banderas. chad forever destroys beta cucks


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 13, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


s


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 17, 2020)

Can’t view 98% of these videos


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 285575


Motherfucking shit i was fast enough


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 19, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>






s


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 23, 2020)

MOAR VIDEOS! Especially regarding the chosenites lol.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Mar 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## ChadKahn (Mar 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 317362


hahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Mar 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 27, 2020)

JFL man we have the same humor @BrendioEEE looking trough this thread made me cage like crazy NGL


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheComingPlague (Apr 2, 2020)

̷̨̜̻͖̎́̈́͊͛͌T̷̝̻͈̹̒̅͌̇̈́̕ȟ̶̰ē̷̼̳̮ ̶̢͖̝̆̆͂́̈Ṕ̸̻͍̠͙͓̻̆̿͑̈l̸̜͚̏͒́a̴̢͔̿g̷̢̛͈͌̌̅̂͝u̸̢̝͉̯̭̣͂̏̆̈͝ę̷͔̹͉̊̐̋ ̸̘̟̥̋͑͠Į̶̲̞̹̎ͅş̵̪̩̀̒́̆ ̶̛̟̫̃̎͐͝c̷̜͍̅̽̓̀̐͠ŏ̵̲̹̯̬̼m̸̧͓̰͎͍̞̑̓͋̒i̷̗͔̮̱̹̫̽̅͐̃ņ̶̩̼̄ģ̷̬͍̄̑̍͊̆ͅ ̷̢̯̪͉̹̬͛̅̏
̶̢̙̗͕́F̶̢͔̪̙̪̌͑̏͌̽͝ͅá̵͕̱̤̦͇̈́̈̋͝ͅs̶̺̝̹̼̘͈̅́̚ţ̶̭̠̦̠͂͑̐̇̚͝ ̷͖̿͊̍̀a̸̻̯͖̘͇͎̾̅́̃̚ń̶̗̀̽͆͝ͅḏ̸̦͖͕̭͝ ̴̞͒̒͗̑̈́͠s̴̢͎̼̖̺͛̔̉̏w̴̭̻͚͇̩̄̀̀̀̐͝i̸̻̳̎͑̒̓̈́ḟ̷̟̻̫̦̣͜t̸͉̜̹̏̓̊͗̐̚
̶̲̠͖̓̈́̓C̷͎͖̯͓̓̈̒́̇̇l̵̛̥̹̅̒̑͝o̷̪̬̬̘̙̚͜s̴͔̦̼̩̯̑̒ë̸̦͙ ̵̻̳̹̄́̀y̶͎̞̾͜ͅo̴̙̪̺͗͌u̸͉̟̥̯͘r̸̢̨̮̠͓̜͒̚ ̶͉̤͆̀̍

̷̨̜̻͖̎́̈́͊͛͌T̷̝̻͈̹̒̅͌̇̈́̕ȟ̶̰ē̷̼̳̮ ̶̢͖̝̆̆͂́̈Ṕ̸̻͍̠͙͓̻̆̿͑̈l̸̜͚̏͒́a̴̢͔̿g̷̢̛͈͌̌̅̂͝u̸̢̝͉̯̭̣͂̏̆̈͝ę̷͔̹͉̊̐̋ ̸̘̟̥̋͑͠Į̶̲̞̹̎ͅş̵̪̩̀̒́̆ ̶̛̟̫̃̎͐͝c̷̜͍̅̽̓̀̐͠ŏ̵̲̹̯̬̼m̸̧͓̰͎͍̞̑̓͋̒i̷̗͔̮̱̹̫̽̅͐̃ņ̶̩̼̄ģ̷̬͍̄̑̍͊̆ͅ ̷̢̯̪͉̹̬͛̅̏
̶̢̙̗͕́F̶̢͔̪̙̪̌͑̏͌̽͝ͅá̵͕̱̤̦͇̈́̈̋͝ͅs̶̺̝̹̼̘͈̅́̚ţ̶̭̠̦̠͂͑̐̇̚͝ ̷͖̿͊̍̀a̸̻̯͖̘͇͎̾̅́̃̚ń̶̗̀̽͆͝ͅḏ̸̦͖͕̭͝ ̴̞͒̒͗̑̈́͠s̴̢͎̼̖̺͛̔̉̏w̴̭̻͚͇̩̄̀̀̀̐͝i̸̻̳̎͑̒̓̈́ḟ̷̟̻̫̦̣͜t̸͉̜̹̏̓̊͗̐̚
̶̲̠͖̓̈́̓C̷͎͖̯͓̓̈̒́̇̇l̵̛̥̹̅̒̑͝o̷̪̬̬̘̙̚͜s̴͔̦̼̩̯̑̒ë̸̦͙ ̵̻̳̹̄́̀y̶͎̞̾͜ͅo̴̙̪̺͗͌u̸͉̟̥̯͘r̸̢̨̮̠͓̜͒̚ ̶͉̤͆̀̍

̷̨̜̻͖̎́̈́͊͛͌T̷̝̻͈̹̒̅͌̇̈́̕ȟ̶̰ē̷̼̳̮ ̶̢͖̝̆̆͂́̈Ṕ̸̻͍̠͙͓̻̆̿͑̈l̸̜͚̏͒́a̴̢͔̿g̷̢̛͈͌̌̅̂͝u̸̢̝͉̯̭̣͂̏̆̈͝ę̷͔̹͉̊̐̋ ̸̘̟̥̋͑͠Į̶̲̞̹̎ͅş̵̪̩̀̒́̆ ̶̛̟̫̃̎͐͝c̷̜͍̅̽̓̀̐͠ŏ̵̲̹̯̬̼m̸̧͓̰͎͍̞̑̓͋̒i̷̗͔̮̱̹̫̽̅͐̃ņ̶̩̼̄ģ̷̬͍̄̑̍͊̆ͅ ̷̢̯̪͉̹̬͛̅̏
̶̢̙̗͕́F̶̢͔̪̙̪̌͑̏͌̽͝ͅá̵͕̱̤̦͇̈́̈̋͝ͅs̶̺̝̹̼̘͈̅́̚ţ̶̭̠̦̠͂͑̐̇̚͝ ̷͖̿͊̍̀a̸̻̯͖̘͇͎̾̅́̃̚ń̶̗̀̽͆͝ͅḏ̸̦͖͕̭͝ ̴̞͒̒͗̑̈́͠s̴̢͎̼̖̺͛̔̉̏w̴̭̻͚͇̩̄̀̀̀̐͝i̸̻̳̎͑̒̓̈́ḟ̷̟̻̫̦̣͜t̸͉̜̹̏̓̊͗̐̚
̶̲̠͖̓̈́̓C̷͎͖̯͓̓̈̒́̇̇l̵̛̥̹̅̒̑͝o̷̪̬̬̘̙̚͜s̴͔̦̼̩̯̑̒ë̸̦͙ ̵̻̳̹̄́̀y̶͎̞̾͜ͅo̴̙̪̺͗͌u̸͉̟̥̯͘r̸̢̨̮̠͓̜͒̚ ̶͉̤͆̀̍


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FaceHeightFrame (Apr 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 334142


thats the homie kordell


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pisslord (Apr 3, 2020)

Based


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 5, 2020)

Fuck off, cel


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2020)

Dope said:


> Fuck off, cel


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2020)

Ethnics when I drop a reverse racepill


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 342944


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 292792



*Dinkiri Dinkiri Dinkiri Dinkiri Dinkiri Pattalam*
*Dumuki Dumuki Dumuki Dumukki Pattalam
kozhikunjinae kudukurakana karutha pattalam
kodamanjilae kulampadikana kuthira pattalam
vakkidanjal thokkedukana jeyicha pattalam*
*hey nattukarae nattam thirikana kuttapattalam (dinkiri)*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 21, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 280043


where is this clip from ? big lol


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## john2 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Htobrother (Apr 26, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> None of the vids work for me so it’s automatically a shit thread


over for mobilecels


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (May 6, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 359875


JFL THST VIDEO IS GOD TIER BAHAHHAHA and the transition out of combat music at the end


----------



## john2 (May 6, 2020)

Based thread that allows content, not safe for watching .


----------



## Ritalincel (May 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## diggbicc (May 8, 2020)

*KEEP CRYING FOR TRAD CHAD BasedioEEE*​


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 22, 2020)




----------



## MogsMe (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




based


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Troglodyte (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 422811


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 425530






s


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (May 25, 2020)

based degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 429125


I can't believe you would just copy my post and get reacts while I don't.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jackthenerd (May 29, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 433101


That's some brutal numbers right there. Also looked up the study. OR of 5 for ADHD, ASD, Learning Disability and Neurodevelopment Disorder is pretty massive, since the odds of these are pretty high to begin with. Imagine a 2% chance for unvaccinated kids to get learning disabilities, that would then mean it would be 10% for vaccinated kids. That's pretty huge.

But I do wonder. Is vaccines mostly bad for kids, or adults too?

I'll be getting some vaccines eventually. Probably gonna get hepatitis A, hepatitis B, HPV vaccine (to protect against penile cancer, throat cancer, genital warts). If I ever travel to Africa, I'd probably need a few extra vaccines too, like the yellow fever vaccines and maybe some more. Vaccines are proven to work. Hopefully I don't get fucked tho xd.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 29, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 433101


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 31, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>






s


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jun 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 273021


I love when arrogant bitches get their shit kicked in. Jfl at that dumb chick thinking she can fight that unit.


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jun 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 292222


Motherfucker blessed his hand for +10 holy damage against drug addict.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nosecel (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 458278


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 457959


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 458278


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 459230


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 16, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 463681


thought he couldnt breathe......


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## moggingmachine (Jun 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 21, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2020)

`https://i.imgur.com/WjxCF9p.png`


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 5, 2020)

buttery biscuit base


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/the-ropecucks-annihilation-career-ending.167900/


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 520754


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 520767


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 17, 2020)

Urban Dictionary: Autistic Monkey


Our Current President




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 17, 2020)

Urban Dictionary: Autistic Monkey


Our Current President




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 21, 2020)

Anonymous 07/20/20(Mon)21:38:13 No.14430075▶
>>14430101 >>14430207 >>14431842 >>14432348 >>14432462 >>14432469 >>14432979 >>14433210 >>14433292 >>14433350 >>14434372 >>14435096 >>14435287 >>14435632
>>14430071 (OP)
what you said
>I've been shooting rabbits that get near my garden and feeding them to my dog. If anyone has a good rabbit recipe, I'll cook up the next one I get and eat it myself.
what you could've said
>what are some good rabbit recipes
what you could've done
>google.com
>"rabbit recipes"
>done
nobody cares that you shoot rabbits, you're acting like a woman


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)

Read Kiwi Farms' epic response to NZ police thug demanding identity of everyone talking about Christchurch attack


The administrator of Kiwi Farms today revealed in a forum thread that New Zealand police has contacted him and demanded identifying information on all forum posters who have discussed friday'




lulz.com


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)

Anonymous 07/23/20(Thu)13:03:26 No.17539595▶
>>17539862
>>17521669 (OP)
>>17521671
>>17521675
>>17521678
>>17521681
>>17521685
>>17521686
>>17522359
>>17523280
>>17524661
>>17524665
>>17524667
>>17524689
>>17526607
>>17527098
>>17537541
Have you ever considered suicide?
You really should


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 27, 2020)

Urban Dictionary: Autistic Monkey


Our Current President




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 563414


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 563415


degenthread


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2020)

https://incels.is/threads/nu-males-are-really-pathetic.101579/


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Aug 2, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> https://incels.is/threads/nu-males-are-really-pathetic.101579/


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

Anonymous 08/03/20(Mon)14:23:04 No.110924▶ >>110947
>>110907
Yurifags are all faggot twinks. No exceptions.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Aug 3, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Anonymous 08/03/20(Mon)14:23:04 No.110924▶>>110947
> >>110907
> Yurifags are all faggot twinks. No exceptions.


t. k-on avi


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2020)

get cancer
What you say to complete fucking retards.
After all, this is the internet, who gets offended by this shit?
_Kyle: I just fucked your mom.
John: lmao get cancer retard_
by Aidan "Certified Hacker" Nigga September 25, 2015


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> t. k-on avi


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 566698


fuck u nigga


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 566698


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## john2 (Aug 8, 2020)

Maybe not based, but funny imo.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## godirl (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## godirl (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 14, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 282824


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 16, 2020)

>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

*Bastard Samurai
Born mad
True & Honest Fan*
kiwifarms.net
Tuesday at 4:39 PM

Highlight
#2
hopefully they beat him to death in the ward.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2020)

*AnOminous
Really?
True & Honest Fan
Retired Staff*
kiwifarms.net
Aug 5, 2020

Highlight
#1,624
Still sounds pretty good to me. Wikipedia is full of biased bullshit and always has been. They're now canceling some guy who has actually tried to fix that? That's why people hate SJWs.

I agree on the general principle that we need to move past the 11th edition of the Encyclopaedia Britannica version of most facts that dominate most of their historical articles.

I just find it hilarious they're literally hunting down and destroying one of the guys who was doing this, for literally no reason at all.

This kind of shit is why I will never donate to wikipedia ever again. Anything short of absolutely defending their good faith editors is not worthy of support. Burn and die, Wikipedos.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## godirl (Aug 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Madhate (Aug 24, 2020)

godirl said:


> View attachment 614750


shitskin cope


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2020)

hi


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2020)

where is ritbro


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Tony said:


> where is ritbro


s


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 21, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289220


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 21, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 660320


Art


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## HighIQcel (Oct 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## justadude (Dec 4, 2020)

didnt this nigga rope?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 31, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 9, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 849047


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 9, 2021)

Dope said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 9, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 919202


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 9, 2021)

Dope said:


>






s


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 12, 2021)

Anonymous 01/12/21(Tue)19:27:30 No.18786437▶
>>18782275
Bonus points for the she-demon camera """woman""" shrieking like a melting pteranodon after getting her camera slapped miles away.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jan 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 18, 2021)

turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


> View attachment 935836


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jan 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 24, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 28, 2021)

I've legit never seen this thread


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 31, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 957536







s


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 3, 2021)

View attachment 964573


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Feb 4, 2021)

Aedracel​Whitepilled​Joined Nov 26, 2020


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Feb 9, 2021)

https://looksmax.org/members/acidvip.12264/


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 979558


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Feb 12, 2021)

based 'hasn't seen that reverse scat in forever' cel


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 12, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>


The number 1 way to use filters is to go on /a/. If you can make that board actually useable with filters and have actual good threads, you'll probably be able to use the rest of 4chan with ease. One time I had over 100 threads filtered at once, and typically by default now the average amount of threads filtered is about 50.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 16, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 979553


Palestine is the land of islam and muslims


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1043858


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 26, 2021)

Unregistered HyperCam 2


----------



## Stare (Mar 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Stare (Mar 26, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1044115


Are you on osg ritbro?


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2021)

Stare said:


> Are you on osg ritbro?


----------



## Stare (Mar 26, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>


osg cc is full of trannies too but it's funny as fuck 
Add my Ironmeme. rsn: Innistrad
I have not played in awhile because I am focusing on other things but I will definitely comeback.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>


It is absolutely over.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 31, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1066659


 i literally just watched this video 5 minutes ago


----------



## john2 (Mar 31, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


>



Based. I'd instantly kill any women who kills my brother regardless of who she is or how she looks.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 31, 2021)

john2 said:


> Based. I'd instantly kill any women who kills my brother regardless of who she is or how she looks.


You forgot to say "in minecraft" bro there are unironically nefarious entities larping as good guys trying to catch us slipping up on here.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 31, 2021)

View attachment 1066673


----------



## eyelidcel (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 31, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 270426


Lol, that's what I love to see.


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 31, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 271874


I love Jesse.


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 31, 2021)

Very nice thread. There should be a Cringe thread as well. A real Cringe thread. Like people doing cringe stuff, both candid and not. Like brutal rejections and idiots being interviewed by local TV stations. You know, awkward interactions and whatnot. I'd make one myself but I don't have access to the greater world wide web.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 27, 2021)

a


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (May 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 5, 2021)

what does "based" mean?


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what does "based" mean?


Opposite of cringe


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (May 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (May 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 29, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1155146


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 29, 2021)

AscendenceImminent said:


> brother my parents are in the next room and my speaker blasted it


Last seen Oct 20, 2020


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Jun 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1123256


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1123242


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1162867


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 3, 2021)

/fit/ - for every dub, boogies temperature rises by 1 - Fitness - 4chan


for every dub, boogies temperature rises by 1 - "/fit/ - Fitness" is 4chan's imageboard for weightlifting, health, and fitness.




boards.4channel.org


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

Your avatar: Mouses me. XD


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

DianabolDownie said:


> Based chads dropkick two angry incels


Your avatar: Animals me. XD


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

Catawampus said:


> That's a lot of videos son


Your avatar: Rubs me. XD


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Patient A (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## 189 (Jul 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jamesothy (Jul 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1171376


That's very creepy. Uncanny.


----------



## pizza (Jul 7, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1212803


hi


----------



## pizza (Jul 7, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1212808


fucking tryharder


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Jul 7, 2021)

muh based


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 8, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1214256


YES!!!


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 9, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 339046


Source?


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 13, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> sounds like a beautiful poem





https://ia802505.us.archive.org/26/items/Campaign-in-Russia-Leon-Degrelle/Campaign-in-Russia-Leon-Degrelle.pdf


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 13, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


>


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 13, 2021)

Reactions:GripMaxxing


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## cloUder (Jul 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Aug 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Unregistered HyperCam 2


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 20, 2021)

turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


> View attachment 1277696
> 
> 
> View attachment 1277697



>Sub





>Shors


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Stare (Aug 24, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Saen (Aug 31, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> View attachment 1295660


You're doing all this to get women and when you get them you will be disappointed they aren't prettier women and then you will regret all this isolationist autismo behaviour but it will be too late everyone will have left you behind and you will have missed out on living your life. Even the ugliest guy in class that you thought you were better than will have lived more life than you. Then the clock turns faster and faster and the rest of your life is a carrot on a stick until the reaper takes you.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Sep 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 10, 2021)

turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


>


The second pic jfl


----------



## cloUder (Sep 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## cloUder (Sep 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 17, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> SexuallyAbusive said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1295660


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 22, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1328548


yo based check


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spierdolony (Sep 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 28, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1321634


Holy shit. Immensely based


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Holy shit. Immensely based


He's prob one of the most based pastors, only problem is he fell for the racemixing meme. Can't blame him though with the current state of wh*te w*men.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 28, 2021)

This thread is much better then the NSFW thread. Good stuff


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 28, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 548741


white boys absolutely mogged by chang 
@TeraCope54 thoughts?


----------



## TeraCope54 (Sep 28, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> white boys absolutely mogged by chang
> @TeraCope54 thoughts?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Spierdolony (Oct 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## cloUder (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cloUder (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 20, 2021)

sfcels after watching the same footage of nazis marching in synch to some ironically placed y2k pop song for the 900th time




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## cloUder (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## intovoid (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1368146


I've been searching for this
Thanks


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)

X = Acceptable


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## cloUder (Oct 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## cloUder (Oct 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 2, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1388246






.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## cloUder (Nov 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 5, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> None of the vids work for me so it’s automatically a shit thread


yo make the website play videos better


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Nov 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BearBoy (Nov 13, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 316835


do u know the name of the song?


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 13, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 475696


@Lihito this reminded me of anime shit ngl lol


----------



## Lihito (Nov 14, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 482263


Nigga where did she find 800 milion ffs


----------



## Lihito (Nov 14, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> @Lihito this reminded me of anime shit ngl lol


Lihito vs beard


----------



## Lihito (Nov 14, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Lihito vs beard


Gensai


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 14, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Nigga where did she find 800 milion ffs


There are more Jews that died in the holocaust than there are atoms in the entire universe.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Patient A (Nov 17, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1390038


It's easier just to join the parasite class tbh loool

imagine still giving a fuck after being blackpilled on looks


----------



## Patient A (Nov 17, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> X = Acceptable
> View attachment 1376797


what's jewish about collar bone and choker my scherzinio friendio


----------



## Patient A (Nov 17, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1295657


It's funny but his hatred is blind. I don't care, its all funny these days


----------



## NONE (Nov 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Spierdolony (Dec 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spierdolony (Dec 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 18, 2021)

Spierdolony said:


> View attachment 1446975
> View attachment 1446976


Gem


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 22, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1454371


Neither would help


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 22, 2021)

Spierdolony said:


> View attachment 1446975
> View attachment 1446976


based chang has the formula to success? "in crucial moments, have less faith in women" brilliant


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spierdolony (Jan 11, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spierdolony (Jan 13, 2022)

Watch this shit 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spierdolony (Jan 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NONE (Mar 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## NONE (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 6, 2022)

NONE said:


>


----------



## NONE (Apr 6, 2022)

turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


> View attachment 1624208







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 6, 2022)

NONE said:


> View attachment 1624213


✅


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 22, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 22, 2022)

Based on your likes


----------



## curlyheadjames (Apr 22, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (May 10, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1041699


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 10, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1426760


this is how they win, they want to foment chaos by sowing the seeds of doubt in people's concept of history and reality. that guy will now go on to think, maybe egyptians really were niggers, maybe hitler really was the bad guy. very bad place to be!


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (May 23, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> this is how they win, they want to foment chaos by sowing the seeds of doubt in people's concept of history and reality. that guy will now go on to think, maybe egyptians really were niggers, maybe hitler really was the bad guy. very bad place to be!







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 23, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1785631


[ISPOILER]




Your browser is not able to display this video.



[/ISPOILER]


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Aug 5, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1810570







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## St.TikTokcel (Aug 5, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1810576







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 6, 2022)

Join my discord server https://discord.gg/VCJrrU9DsP


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Tuesday at 12:56 PM)

*ⓃⓊⒸⓀ ⒻⒾⒼⒼⒺⓇⓈ*


----------

